# CSIO Lisbon?



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

CSIO Lisboa, a showjumping competition in Lisbon Portugal. Has anyone ever been there or heard of it?
CSIO LISBOA 2010
I'll be on holidays in Portugal from Canada while it is being held and am hoping to go, I wondered if anyone has ever attended if they could tell me if there is an admission fee and what the cost is? The website doesn't seem to say anything.


----------

